# Genehmigung Fischteich



## tombienehund (1. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bin ganz neu im Forum und wahrscheinlich wurde das Thema schon 1.000 mal behandelt.
Suche seit Jahren im Odenwald einen größeren Teich oder eine Anlage zu kaufen. Leider hab ich bis Heute nichts passendes gefunden. Meine Überlegung ,ein Grundstück mit Quelle oder Bachlauf und selber bauen, scheitert bis jetzt an den Ämtern.
Hab das Gefühl die wollen mich totlaufen lassen. Wer hat Erfahrungen oder sogar eine Genehmigung in Hessen . Wer verkauft in der Nähe von Michelstadt Teich,Wasserrechte etc.
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Gardenfly (1. August 2008)

*AW: Genehmigung Fischteich*

Baue lieber ein Atomkraftwerk in Wohnviertel-ist einfacher mit der Genemigung als ein Fischteich.
Leider haben die zuständigen Leute sehr großen Ermessensspielraum.


----------



## Fischpaule (1. August 2008)

*AW: Genehmigung Fischteich*

Und manchmal ist es auch besser wenn nicht in jedem Garten eine Anbindung zu einem öffentlichen Gewässer besteht - es gab hier schon so einiges zu lesen, wo ich dachte - na bloß gut, dass  das nicht an meinem Zuleiter ist - die Vorsicht der Behörden ist also bei solchen Dingen durchaus berechtigt...

@tombienehund
Erst einmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB..

Leider kann ich dir bei der Sache auch nicht weiterhelfen...

|wavey:


----------



## tombienehund (2. August 2008)

*AW: Genehmigung Fischteich*

Ist mir schon klar das alles Hand und Fuß haben muß.
Aber es muß doch möglich sein zumindest mal konkrete Aussagen zu bekommen unter welchen Vorraussetzungen ( Auflagen etc.)
eine Genehmigung erteilt werden kann. Ob die zu erfüllen sind ist ein ein anderes Problem. Die lapidare Antwort  ( wenn möglich noch telef.  auf meine schriftlichen Anfragen)  so was wird Heute
nicht mehr genehmigt,k.... mich an.    #q


----------



## Fischpaule (2. August 2008)

*AW: Genehmigung Fischteich*

Moin
Ich glaube, da hast du etwas von der Behörde falsch verstanden...
Um ein Wasserrecht zu erlangen und darum geht es in deinem Fall, müssen nicht nur Auflagen erfüllt werden, die du u.U. sicher erfüllen könntest, sondern es muss auch ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegen - und ein Gartenteich, welcher Größe auch immer, ist kein vernünftiger Grund - Es gibt kein Recht, das besagt wenn du die oder jene Auflage erfüllst, muss dir ein Wasserrecht gegeben werden...  Wasser ist das Gut aller Bürger und dessen Nutzung ist aus gutem Grund stark reglementiert.
Wenn es dir überhaupt gelingen sollte, solch ein Wasserrecht zu erlangen, wird es noch ein steiniger Weg - nun kannst du sicher sagen, ich kenne so viele Leute, die solch einen durchflossenen Teich haben - diese Teiche bzw. das Wasserrecht für diese Teiche besteht in den allermeisten Fällen schon sehr lange Zeit und hat Bestandsschutz. Ein neues Wasserrecht zu erlangen, ist zurecht extrem schwierig und setzt meist eine Gemeinnützigkeit vorraus...

|wavey:


----------



## Haggard (2. August 2008)

*AW: Genehmigung Fischteich*

Ich werde das Vergnügen auch noch bald mit einer Behörde haben , allerdings geht es da "nur" um ein Grundwassergespeisten Weiher


----------

